
Tech Companies Protest Against Stacked Odds to Save Net Neutrality - cpt_snowcrash
https://net.xyz/2017/07/12/tech-companies-protest-in-a-losing-battle-to-save-net-neutrality/
======
samvrk
FCC's whole point that net neutrality is stifling the progress of internet
because cable companies are not able to make sufficient investments to augment
the speed is flawed. Cable companies are open to compete with internet
companies by building their products and services on top their own
distribution network. It is simple forward integration and since they have
tried and failed to do so , now they want artificially created
disproportionate advantage to help them compete.

------
darpanat
FCC has already received more than 6 million comments. Ignoring the voice of
millions of citizens just shows what real motivations of Trump backed Ajit Pai
is and whose interest they truly serve. And the worst part is they are doing
all of this in the name of 'Restoring Internet's Freedom'

------
clayjen
What is AT&T's stand really on net neutrality. They were the ones who started
this whole thing and now they have come to forefront to join the protests. Old
school cable companies are just hypocrites who are adept at creating
artificial moats to justify their lack of innovativeness

------
seantaylor23
Already posted comment on FCC website supporting net neutrality and urge other
people to do so as well.

